
Libnmea without a dynamic loader - XtalJ
https://github.com/jacketizer/libnmea
======
XtalJ
Libnmea can now be built without a dynamic loader which enables it to support
platforms like Arduino. It is more than welcome to port it to other platforms
:-)

